# Raised Last Night to Sublime Degree of Master Mason



## Overworked724 (May 16, 2018)

Last night I had the honor and sincere privilege of being raised to Master Mason. It was an experience I will never forget. The sacrifice of personal time, energy, attention and devotion to the Craft was on full display by every brother for my degree. Words simply can’t grasp the sincere appreciation I feel towards every brother who participated.  Needless to say, I am still digesting the evening...and will be for probably quite some time to come!!

Having read many posts on this forum from newly raised MM’s...I can now understand the impact of the evening. Also, I am glad I followed the advice of the brothers on this forum and in lodge: don’t do research on the degrees!  Going in blind certainly left me wide open to the impact the Degree was meant to impart. 

So...that’s my update!  My journey begins. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 16, 2018)

Congratulations Brother! Sounds like you had a great experience.


----------



## Bro Sony (May 16, 2018)

Congratulations Brother, enjoy the journey!


----------



## otherstar (May 16, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Symthrell (May 16, 2018)

Congratulations and Welcome Brother!!


----------



## dfreybur (May 17, 2018)

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## Overworked724 (May 17, 2018)

Still glowing in the moment.  Understand a heck of a lot more now. 

On a different note...being installed as a Steward in a few weeks. Going to do my best to give back as good as I have received. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Overworked724 (May 17, 2018)

...and Yes...before anyone asks...am working on returning my MM catechism next month. (Hopefully)


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (May 21, 2018)

Congratulations Bro and enjoy your journey..


----------



## • RM (May 21, 2018)

Congrats brother !


----------



## Bro. WJonesPHA (May 21, 2018)

Congrats Bro!

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Breakingstereotypes (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations my brother! I will be raised on June 18!!


----------



## Overworked724 (Jun 23, 2018)

Happy to say that my 3rd degree catechism return was completed last night and it went very well!  In Illinois, the candidates have a choice of short or long form and they are conducted in open lodge. I chose to return them in long form which, as many brethren on this board have mentioned, carries some distinct advantages. One being that I look upon the other lectures and ritual content without as much hesitation as to what I can truly memorize.  A second being fluent in the subtle library of content on the degrees which winds its way into the rituals conducted within the lodge.  A third being that I have a strong confidence that I will have no trouble acting as an interlocutor for other brethren returning their catechisms.  And finally, the satisfaction of receiving the deep respect and gratitude from the brethren for showing that I was willing to put forth the effort and time to do the long form in open lodge.

That is my experience thus far...and it’s been excellent!  And now I am on to the next challenges!

Enjoy your weekend, Brethren!


----------



## Matt L (Jun 23, 2018)

Outstanding Brother!!!


----------



## Bro. P.W.Wesson PM (Jul 9, 2018)

Congratulations are in Order, may you enjoy the fruits of your Labor.
PM PWWesson. King Solomon Lodge #1 Memphis,TN


----------



## rpbrown (Jul 9, 2018)

Congratulations brother. Now the journey really begins for you


----------



## Tyler Ward (Jul 7, 2019)

Brother Overworked724, what is long form vs short form?


----------



## Matt Ross (Jul 12, 2019)

Tyler Ward said:


> Brother Overworked724, what is long form vs short form?


Here in Michigan we have a long and short form as well. According to my Grand Lodge a brother must either go through the long form or see it done to be legitimately raised. Usually, lodges that are raising multiple candidates will do the first ones with the short form of the ritual and the last candidate with the long form. Short form just cuts out the journey of the ruffians after they kill Hiram Abiff and picks back up where King Solomon is trying to find the grave of Hiram Abiff. I went through the short form for my raising and watched a candidate go through long form. It was really awesome!

(Side Note: In my jurisdiction none of this information is secret so I apologize in advance if I've offended anyone here).


----------



## Matt Ross (Jul 12, 2019)

Congratulations brother! Glad to hear you liked the degree. It's definitely a fun one to go through for sure.


----------

